# Winning streak



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Has been extended to 11 with the win in Chicago. Getting your hopes up yet?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

4th best record in the league, and in the middle of an 11 game win-streak? I'd be very excited to be a Dallas fan right now.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate getting my hopes up for Mavs teams, they always seem to disappoint when it matters :|


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

All part of being a fan my friend.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

FX™ said:


> All part of being a fan my friend.


Maybe if it balances out eventually. The Mavs will likely have ten 50+ win seasons in a row come April and no title to show for. There hasn't been a more underachieving team in the postseason this past decade.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Im loving the new team though, that trade was exactly what we needed plus we got with of j-worthless and got some real value back.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Well... Good streak I guess.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That is an ugly loss to end it with. Hopefully you can bounce back soon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What in the world... ? I mean the streak was going to end soon and I wasn't even surprised that it happened against the Knicks, but the margin is literally unbelievable.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Especially considering you guys beat them by 50 last time.


----------

